# Unbalance loZ input



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi folks. Can't seem to remember and can't find info. I want to connect a 3-wire XLR connector to an unbalanced screw connector input on a mixer I have; I know that pin 2 goes to input, but what about pins 1 and 3?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.equitech.com/images/wiring3.gif

This is the complete website:

http://www.equitech.com/support/wiring.html

Is this any help at all?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Pin 1 is ground, pin 2 is hot (+) and pin three is 180 degrees out of phase with the hot (-).

Normally, pin 2 would be your hot and pins 1 and 3 can be tied to ground (pin 3 can be left floating in some cases). If you want to reverse the phase, use pin 3 as your hot and tie pins 1 and 2 to ground (or leave pin 2 floating).

Leaving the 180 floating depends on what your signal is comming out of - some things won't like having it grounded.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Pin 1 is ground, pin 2 is hot (+) and pin three is 180 degrees out of phase with the hot (-).
> 
> Normally, pin 2 would be your hot and pins 1 and 3 can be tied to ground (pin 3 can be left floating in some cases). If you want to reverse the phase, use pin 3 as your hot and tie pins 1 and 2 to ground (or leave pin 2 floating).
> 
> Leaving the 180 floating depends on what your signal is comming out of - some things won't like having it grounded.


That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure...thanks.


----------

